# Funny Photos--"The Funniest Photo Wins"



## thegoatgirl

Okay, so I just thought up a new game...... 

*Here's how it works:*
One person posts a picture-the FUNNIEST you can find!  
Then, after there's three "funny photos", the fourth person picks a WINNER!!!!!!  

Sooo.........Here's mine!!! :greengrin: (Not of a goat but of one of our sheep.)


----------



## KW Farms

These triplets had to sleep on the tub altogether of course... :greengrin:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okay, here's another one of mine......!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow

Here's one of Lissa, trying to sneak her favorite treat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DavyHollow, I LOVE that picture!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

lol I love her expression. Its like "Ahhh! Heaven!!"
She's even smiling!!! :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

ANNNDDDD................The winner is.......DAVYHOLLOW!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So what now???


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: I also...don't really understand how the game works. :scratch:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Now, we need three more photos. Then, DavyHollow can pick another winner!!! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gingersnap (Snappy as I call her) wearing her Toad costume! She looks Toad-ally awesome! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^that's too cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thanks! me and my friend made it..... I had to redo some stuff that broke so I will have to get a pic of that on her


----------



## KW Farms

Yes this baby goat can fly! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! that is so cute Kylee!


----------



## DavyHollow

GAH! so much pressure!!

Ok, can't say no to a flying kid. Kylee wins!!


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy wearing her fabulous antlers!


----------



## DavyHollow

Kirby giving me the evil eye!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!


----------



## milkmaid

"Oooooh Susanna, don't you cry for me!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! love it milkmaid!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOVE it Milkmaid!


----------



## KW Farms

And the winner is...milkmaid! :thumb: Your turn!


----------



## rosti

My horse told the other one a joke.


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...cute Rosti! :laugh: I've got a funny horse one too...


----------



## milkmaid

Oh awesome!  So do I have to pick a winner from the three that come after mine? Or can I pick a winner from among all of them? :scratch:


----------



## Frosty1

I think it's the three that come after yours.


----------



## VincekFarm

No horse pictures for me, but I do have a goatie one.










Jewel, sunbathing.


----------



## milkmaid

All three of them are so cute! Rosti wins.


----------



## DavyHollow

NEW BATTLE! Rosti's the judge  

cud face!


----------



## peggy

Somebody pleeeeeaaaasssssse rub my tummy!!!!


----------



## milkmaid

:laugh: Those are hilarious!


----------



## DDFN

There is no way I can go up against DavyHollow Love the pic. I would have said though something about her holding her breath. :laugh: OK so here is one of my cat Kitty that some how climbing into hubby's jeans last night while we were out feeding.


----------



## rosti

Hmmmm this is hard. Well I am gonna chose.................. Peggy!


----------



## peggy

Ooooh, thanks, does this mean I get to judge the next 3??


----------



## rosti

Yep. Here is mine.


----------



## DDFN

Too priceless! Well some thing isn't quite right in my picture. . .


----------



## KW Farms

Bubble Gum..giving her brother a hard time...


----------



## DavyHollow

shoot! someone posted before me lol.

CUTE!! good luck guys!


----------



## rosti

Kylee, your picture isn't showing up. :shrug:


----------



## DDFN

Kylee Too Cute! Now I wished I had posted the other photo I thought about then there would have been all tongue pictures :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

:scratch: Hmm...the picture seems to be working for me.


----------



## peggy

Well, this was a tough decision cause they were all soooo very cute. 

I do have to go with Kylee's, I love the communication between Bubblegum and her brother!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love that pic Kylee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love Bug says "The hay is always greener on the other side!"


----------



## goatgirlzCA

These are too funny .... We have a yearling doe that ALWAYS manages to get her head stuck in the hay feeder. So my baby doe (not hers) decided she wanted to be just like her! "Do I look like my Aunt Fergie?"


----------



## DavyHollow

this one is a series.

"IRIS! Wake up! Go sleep somewhere else!"









"Not there Iris!! You barely fit!!"









"Oh come ON!! SERIOUSLY??! That doesn't even look comfortable!"


----------



## KW Farms

They all are super cute! I think i'm going to go with...goatgirlzCA! That doe on the right just doesn't look amused at all. :laugh:


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Cool - thanks! And yeah, she actually had gotten stuck twice on that day - in an EMPTY feeder ... 

Ok - post away!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I've always gotten a chuckle from this picture! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN

LP I love that Picture!!! Ok so here is a matching photo but it is of my cats. Meet Pickle, also known around here as a kitty Kitler. This was a few years ago when packing to move to the new place. I think Pickle was ordering Kitty around.


----------



## rosti

I see why the goats are always hungry! :laugh:


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Ooohhhh this is tough! I love them all! I think I have to go with Kailey's horse, the "hay thief"! That is hilarious!


----------



## DavyHollow

My chin is NOT made of milk lol


----------



## DDFN

DavyHollow: Love it!!! 

Well Jazzy was jumping for joy! I think all of mine ate jumping beans this week!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE it DDFN!!!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks but nothing beats your AHHHHHH picture :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Here's another one!!!  It looks like they're saying, ""What are YOU doing here??!!?!?"


----------



## DDFN

:laugh: Looks like they are saying "May we HELP you?" :laugh:


----------



## rosti

DavyHollow wins.





Just 'laxin.


----------



## DDFN

OK so my goats are learning to Conga! Conga Anyone?!?! I think they were really saying "Well it is the best way to get to the trees if mommy won't help!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Love it DDFN!


----------



## DDFN

:laugh: Thanks my girls are silly.


----------



## DavyHollow

Lol so cute! I need one more to make a final call


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok here is one

Meet gracie Appleseed!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OMG that's ADORABLE!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Thanks! she was our bottle baby last year... special little girl!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Is that Brooke?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No that is Gracie, we sold her... she was the runt, and Snappy rejected her, so we bottle fed her, she was soo sweet! and what a little ham!


----------



## DDFN

Love It!!! Too cute! I love seeing all these pictures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and the winner is.......???


----------



## DavyHollow

Gahh!! It was a close run, but I think Gracie Appleseed wins


----------



## rosti

Horsey rides anyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!!! post away! 

and rosti love that!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Clancy playing in the snow


----------



## DDFN

Rosti: We had a barn cat that use to do the same thing. . .well that and hop on behind the saddle when riding too close to the stalls in the barn or fence posts in the ring :laugh: 

Love the snow pic too LP

Ok so my cat loves to play. . . just not how you would think. . . or what you would think! :wink:

Sudoku!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE it DDFN! That's sooooooooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh this is hard!

I am going with DDFN's love how he looks like he is trying to figure it out!

and LP that is a lot of snow!!!


----------



## DDFN

LP and J.O.Y.: Thanks! I have another one where it looks like he is trying to teach the other cat Kitty how to play! This was before we moved to the new farm and Pickle had a thing for news paper.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! too funny!


----------



## DavyHollow

HEADLESS GOAT!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Davyhollow!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love the both of them!


----------



## DDFN

I love them both!!!

Still need one more picture to make the pick.


----------



## rosti

Our cows like licking our horses.


----------



## DDFN

I love them all! It was hard to pick but LP wins. I love mini-mischief :laugh: 

Oh Rosti I had a black and tan coonhound that would force my old mare to lick/groom her all the time. When she stopped the dog would bark and bark for her to come back and love her!


----------



## DDFN

Ok so my little goat and cat seem to be planning something. . . I think I over heard them talking. . . 

"What are we doing tonight Brain... Same thing we do every night. . . Try to take over the world!!!"


----------



## JackMilliken

Here's 1


----------



## DDFN

That is too funny! Either laughing or had a hard night partying in the barn. . . or both?


----------



## rosti

Just doing my daily yoga.


----------



## KW Farms

Didn't quite make it... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVE them all, but KW wins!


----------



## DDFN

LP Love the pic for your avatar!


OK so never mess with a Ram Lamb, if you're a dog. . . at least not around my farm!

(I have a feeling Karma has begun!!!)


----------



## milkmaid

LOVE THAT PIC! Something seems a little backward. :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Thanks DDFN, she's my favorite girl


----------



## DDFN

Thanks guys. It is a little backwards but I am glad. That little dog has caused such trouble chasing the kids when they were little and even the lambs until now! He killed some of our ducks and a turkey a while back, so I think karma is finally coming around.

LP: She is a cutie.


----------



## KW Farms

Anybody else?? We need at least two more pics! :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid




----------



## thegoatgirl

Anyone know if metal tastes good??


----------



## DDFN

Too Funny! That kind of makes me think of the Christmas Story but minus the cold/snow and tongue :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

DDFN's wins! That picture is just way to funny. :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN

Thanks! OK next three.


----------



## thegoatgirl

[attachment=0:wgd5sn9o]Moonshine (4).JPG[/attachment:wgd5sn9o]


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^Too cute!
Do you have my lunch????


----------



## DDFN

Too cute! Need one more but I can already say this is going to be a hard one to pick!

LP: you are probably to young to see it but your picture just made me think of Gizmo from Gremlins.


----------



## DavyHollow

Caption
Pheobe: "I know you aren't even 4 hours old, but I don't like you"
Mo: "How do I move these things again???"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> Too cute! Need one more but I can already say this is going to be a hard one to pick!
> 
> LP: you are probably to young to see it but your picture just made me think of Gizmo from Gremlins.


My dad named one of our wether Gizmo cause he thought he looked like a gremlin! LOL!


----------



## DDFN

I love all the pictures. . . each one has something priceless but I can't get over the Gizmo nd those eyes!!!

LP you win again!

J.O.Y.: Priceless!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YAY! :stars: Post away!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy! Your Beard tastes good mommy! -Said Zeek


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's adorable! <3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

just realized I posted the same pic twice... LOL! I fixed it..


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Even cuter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She still needs 2 more!


----------



## DavyHollow

Got milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is SO cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ADORABLE!!!! Need one more


----------



## DDFN

They are both so cute! Ok here is a oldie but a goodie. Gravity Goat in Action!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're all adorable, but I think DDFN's is too funny!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks! Ok next 3! Then you guys can see my race goat! hehehehe


----------



## KW Farms

Ok...here's mine...not sure what this look was about. :? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! too cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yummy bark!


----------



## DavyHollow

"I love my bed, even though I don't fit anymore" lol


----------



## DDFN

They are all so good. . . Wish I could do a 3 way tie. . . I think I will have to give this one to Davyhollow though. Now that is the way to relax!


----------



## DavyHollow

Thanks DD! He loves that thing, I named it Chester the Chair. When he's not sleeping in it he's dragging it around with him. I think I have a picture somewhere of his face plant in the ground with his butt in the chair lol

Bring on the pictures!!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

Headless..... Goat? Man LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens

Was trying to get a good udder picture, when suddenly, bottoms up!!


----------



## DavyHollow

hahah! so funny/cute!

I need one more!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hahah! Those are adorable 
OK here is mine


----------



## DavyHollow

all so cute! But I have to go with Woodhaven and the botched udder shot haha!


----------



## ThreeHavens




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LP too funny!!


----------



## DavyHollow

"She did what?? Oh giiiirl you in trouubllle!!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! waaaayyyy too funny DavyHollow


----------



## ThreeHavens

So funny!!


----------



## goat

derick and my two baby lamanchas


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh my goodness those lamancha babies are adorable <33 And I love the cat's expression XD


----------



## DavyHollow

one more!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat chiropractor


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've got to say that Lost Prairie wins this one. You should start a business! XDD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! I love that one Riley!

And look at little Rinky Dink in the corner! Looks like she's giving you an evil eye! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yeah it does  Okay next 3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Let me see what I have.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy says "What's Up?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow sorry it's so big!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I was actually laughing at that picture the other day on your website! LOve it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!I have a few like that.... I was in her stall waiting for georgia to kid LOL! she was in my face chewin her cud....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Anyone else?


----------



## DavyHollow

how about another crazy Gronk in his bed picture?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Too cute! One more 
BTW I like your sig DavyHollow


----------



## DDFN

OK so here is daddy's little helpers!


----------



## DavyHollow

Thanks Riley! Made it myself.

And another note on the picture I used: the pink bow he's got on was part of a mothers day present. But he liked it more than my mom did :laugh:

adorable DDFN! My goats love construction, they always gotta be right where the action is to nibble at hammer heads and just generally get in the way lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOVE them all, but Skyla's is just too funny!


----------



## DDFN

DavyHollow: Thanks. I wish I had the camera on me when they started helping. One was on the other side looking under the hood while hubby was too. Of course most of the cute things I miss. This one was where she would pull on his shirt, he would turn to look at her and she would look away. . . He would start working again, she would pull, he would turn, she would look the other way. This went on for like 5 minutes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:leap: Yah!!! post away!!

And DavyHollow I like your sig too! Real pretty!


----------



## DDFN

Ok so this was when the baby was just a baby. Angel was learning how to climb the stairs and the Cole was teaching her how to go up and down. This was when they had bonded and you could not keep the two of them apart!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is WAAAAYYY cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pilot NOT wanting his picture taken


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! ok only 1 more!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Take a seat at our all you can eat buffet.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

These are all really good!

But I think i'm gonna go with Woodhavenfarm's!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yay!!

Okay, next three =D


----------



## TexasRanger

The deer that got away.


----------



## TexasRanger

Yoga cat


----------



## ThreeHavens

Haha! One more =D


----------



## DDFN

Love them both but that Deer is priceless! Ok so here is my "Sweet" Pickle (one of my friends son always say's Pickle's like the Devil. We had them over for dinner one night and he dropped his napkin and Pickle shredded it in no time)

So here is Pickle taking over my TSC bag after shopping. It took a good 30 minutes before I could get it back to put it up.


----------



## ThreeHavens

They're all hilarious, but I'm gonna have to go with the deer that got away


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! really like the deer!


----------



## DDFN

3. . . 2. . . 1. . . Launch Speed Goat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rosti

"You go in my manger and I'll eat you!" says Sultan. Chickie answers, "If you eat me I will peck you!" Every time Sultan chewed on her tail feathers, Chickie pecked him. Then he ate her egg. YOU TWO STOP FIGHTING!!!! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! love both of them!


----------



## DDFN

poor chickie! Too cute. We had a cat that use to sit in the horses hay manager all the time at the old barn.


----------



## packhillboers

These are all so fun to look at.


----------



## ThreeHavens

"Is she seriously trying to position me again?"


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! love it!


----------



## rosti

Where did our judge go? :chin:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm not sure! Should we start anew?


----------



## rosti

I think so. What do other people think?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I do too...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sooo???


----------



## rosti

Petteri & Vilijami wishing they could qualify for bucking broncos.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

:lovey: How to I post a picture Donna


----------



## Boergoat1234

Liberty & her twin bucks!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dominic: "That's a weird looking puppy, mommy!"
Patti: "That's a very small person, ma!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is SO cute!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Who's appointed judge this time around?


----------



## meluvgoats

:whatgoat:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I think that melovegoats should be!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Awwww thanks Ariella!

Okay the winner is ..............

Rosti!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Your welcome! :wink:

I LOVED that pic!! GREAT choice!
And we need more pics!! :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy was NOT happy with me and she told me so! LOL! (JK!)


----------



## ThreeHavens

Beauty queen Patti.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's cute!


----------



## meluvgoats

It is! LOL! Snappy looks very cheeky in that :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl

[attachment=0:j8dsw57a]yaknow.JPG[/attachment:j8dsw57a]


----------



## milkmaid

Woodhaven, is that Patti in your avatar? She looks the same, just younger!
Edit - I just noticed the white spots on her muzzle are in the same exact places, so I guess it is. How funny! She's making the same face! She is very pretty.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Rosti.....Where are you??? LOL!


----------



## rosti

I just got back from the beach!! 


I think thegoatgirl wins!


----------



## thegoatgirl

AWESOME!!! More pics!!! Post away! :laugh:


----------



## rosti

Whenever I tell my girls to do something, this is what I get.

"Nah nah, I don't have to listen to you."









"Make me."


----------



## ThreeHavens

milkmaid said:


> Woodhaven, is that Patti in your avatar? She looks the same, just younger!
> Edit - I just noticed the white spots on her muzzle are in the same exact places, so I guess it is. How funny! She's making the same face! She is very pretty.


Yes, it is! My Patti Pie. Thank you!

Patti thinks it's time to sneak a snack.


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOL!! Rosti, I LOOOVE those!!


----------



## caprine crazy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 547&type=3

Miracle says, "Wazz up?"


----------



## thegoatgirl

Rosti wins!!


----------



## rosti

Yeah! :leap: Bring em on ya'll!


----------



## caprine crazy

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 4f94cc733a

I wuv my Miracle!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Awww that's such a sweet picture Kayla 

Jerry saying "were's my lunch?!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE that pic Riley!! LOVE love LOVE it!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Thanks! He was such a ball of adorable fluff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

did you edit the pic at all? I love the lighting and shadow!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope...Well the black thing in the backround is my shirt :laugh: I was holding him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well it looks like a shadow! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Nope! I was holding him and my mom was letting him chew on her finger :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! too cute!


----------



## caprine crazy

Thank you Riley! That's a cute pic you have of lil Jerry too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You're welcome  And thanks!


----------



## Tayet

Hahaha! I found this on Reddit.


----------



## rosti

Tayet wins!! :ROFL: I love all your pictures though!


----------



## Tayet

lol HAD to post this! It's hysterical.


----------



## caprine crazy

THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

